# Hi all!



## bedina (Nov 20, 2005)

Hello everybody!

I am Bedina, I am 25 years old and I had DP first time when I was 19. It was nearly one year to get well again. 
Unfortunately, 6 weeks ago, I had a panic attack (the main feeling was a stong DR and DP). Since then, I am a living-dead... I have DP and DR again, but it is much stronger than when I was 19... and I have serious panick attacks with stronger DP and DR that I have all day.
Sorry for my English, I am a foreingner!

Get well everybody!


----------



## bbsan (Nov 7, 2005)

what do you mean sorry for the english? you speak english perfectly!

Sorry to hear you have this thing too. I got it when I was around 12 and I just turned 18 now. It's been hard.

God Bless
Brandy


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

Bedina, you could try to get to the root of your anxiety. I think the best books to read are the ones by Alice Miller, but I don't read much pop psychology, so there may be others. I have been doing visualizations, which help a lot but are temporary. They calm my anxiety and give me focus. I still have dp, so I don't have many answers, Like you, I don't like drugs. I tried sertraline for a few months and it helped my depression for awhile, but not my dp. Then it stopped helping at all, so I quit cold turkey. I found other ways to alleviate my depression and now I'm working on understanding and accepting the causes of my emotional disorders.


----------



## bedina (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Bbsan and Beachgirl!

Thanx very much for Your answers! 
I am very happy that I've found this site. There are some similar hungarian forums and psycholgical websites as well, but not as good as this one. It is very strange, but when I first tried the word "derealization or depersonalization" in the google in my native language, it throw out only a few hungarian sites. This problem is not as known in Hungary, than in England or in the USA.

By now I've visited two psychiatrists. One of them was an ugly woman sitting behind a battered table. I started speaking to her about my problems, she did nothing, she didn't even write a letter on a paper. Then I said I had DP/DR and than she asked: "DP/DR? Why? Are you hearing voices? Are you hallucinating?" I said: "no". Then she said: "What is the problem then? You are not a schizophrenic, you are not ill, go home". No comment.
The other doctor was very nice and helpful. She said I had panic and I fell this DP/DR because of the anxiety of that panic. She was really very nice, but she gave me only Paroxat (Paxil, Seroxat, Rexetin, they are the same) and Xanax SR. I didn't take them yet, I would like to get better whitout medicaments. 
I have written my whole story in the "DP stories topic" here in this forum. The title is "My thriller story". 
Thanx for reading my problem! 
I wish U both to get better soon!


----------



## worldwideput (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm new to this website. I have had DP/DR for about four years now and it is just about the worst thing that can happen to an individual, I am convinced of that. Not being able to feel anything is worse than anything I can think of. If any of you know an answer or know anyone who has made a complete recovery I want to find that out. I have to get out of this thing!!! I am already on medication for anxiety, etc. and would rather not do any more meds. I'm sick of all the testing and non-specifics that go along with medication. I need concrete, factual solutions. I must say that this hasn't prevented me from doing much, it has only hampered that which I do. I will myself to do the things that I do because I know that I don't want to say at the end of my life that I was too crazy to accomplish anything. I also have OCD with terrible paranoia and irrational fear. please respond. thanks


----------



## bedina (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Worldwideput!

As You can read, I am still suffering from this DP/DR problem... I do not want to try out hundreds of medicines, because they're drogs as well. I don't know if You've taken drogs or not, but when I was younger, I took extacy, LSD, amphetamin, cocaine and ketamin regularly. Maybe this can be a cause of this DP/DR problem.

I have still that bad feeling, BUT there are things that make it better: (for me)
1. not thinking about this 
2. being with others, friends, etc. 
3. going out, eating out, shopping
4. making exercises, doing sports
5. making love (this is very good against DP/DR)
6. cooking, eating
7. using your mind (riddles, logical tasks) 
8. reading a good book (not watching TV)
9. learning something (new words in another language or something interesting) (the point 7, 8. and 9. makes you sure that your memory is OK)
10. talking to others of this problem
11. belive in that you're OK!!!!


----------

